# New GT-R Dealer in Birmingham



## phblade (Dec 12, 2010)

Morning boys & girls and Happy New Year,
Just a note to say that from Jan 2011 there will be a NEW GT-R Dealer in Birmingham called Colliers, at currant is going through a £600,000 dealer refit and will be the biggest Nissan dealer in the midlands.

There will be a VIP night on launch date so GT-R drivers would be a delight to see and meet you there.

I'll let you know dates as they come 

Have fun and keep it shiny side up.

Regards 

H.


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

Good news I always wondered why Birmingham never had GTR Centre, the guys in the parts were always very helpful when I needed parts for my R33.
Hopefully will be able to have up close look at some tasty R35s:thumbsup:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Sounds like an interesting idea for a meet ;-). Get the whole family from R32 up along and make a night of it.

Ok ok any excuse for a party!

PS welcome to the forum Blade and Happy New Year to you too - might we assume you are affiliated with the new dealer?


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

From the title I was expecting a shady guy standing on a dark street corner selling stuff.....:chuckle:
or is that just my mind!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

awesome!! where about's in birmingham is it? please say warwick rd dealership as that's 1mile from my house 

looking forward to it's opening


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

please say warwick rd as that's 1mile from my house 


warick road i mile from your house lol



any rates its closer to me well done birmingham !!


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

torra said:


> From the title I was expecting a shady guy standing on a dark street corner selling stuff.....:chuckle:
> or is that just my mind!


in which case it would be Cannon Hill road :chuckle:


----------



## phblade (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re B/Ham Dealer*

Hi Guys,
Yes i am parts of the new team at Birmingham i have been with Colliers for 14 years in another location, we are putting in a new team on the whole site who understand customer satifaction so when we go live in end of Jan i will let you all know about dates, if anybody is interested in the new 2011 GT-R we will have the only WHITE vehicle for sale in England so this will be a very sort after vehicle, looks fantastic.... 

Thank you for your reply and i look forward to see people there in 2011.

PS.... Anybody get offered a new set of 370Z alloys new let me know as i have had mine stolen from Warwick Road last month! It's only cost £9500.00 to put my car right after the scum left it on bricks!!! 

regards all

Howard


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

sorry to hear about your car mate!!! cant wait for this gtr place to open !!!


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

9.5 k !!!! thats some expensive wheels!!!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

warwick road / stockfield road? If so then please get new staff in the parts. 

I have owned many cars over the years and have never had such bad service from the parts depo as here! If i cant purchase parts from here then i defo wont be buying a car from here. After the service i have recived i will be using Lichfeild from now on for parts and my new purchase later in the year. 

And its not only me, alot of people i speak to have had issues with the staff here and now shop else where. 

O and apparently (my last visit) they cant supply parts for a R34 GTR as its a import? 

O and they cant use part numbers either?


----------



## dilz87 (Mar 16, 2008)

are you guy's open for business yet? i'm due a service in about a week or so on my GT-R.


----------



## phblade (Dec 12, 2010)

*re-service*

Hi there thanks for the reply, we are not open as yet due to re-firb going on keep looking out for information on our opening dates as we will be doing all launch's through Nissan uk. 

Thank you for the reply.

regards

Howard.


----------



## phblade (Dec 12, 2010)

*Many thanks for feed back...*

Hi there Matty,

Thanks for you comments and feedback, i welcome any comments so we can deliver a quality experiance for all our customers, if you have any issues in the future with any uk vehicle please call the dealer and ask for myself and i will see if i can help at all (carn't promise but i'll try)

Again many thanks. 

Howard


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

just went and saw the GTR parked in the middle of the showroom,looks EPIC 

was told that it was there,so I just had to drive up and have a look


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

JapFreak786 said:


> just went and saw the GTR parked in the middle of the showroom,looks EPIC
> 
> was told that it was there,so I just had to drive up and have a look


wheres this place bruv?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Bigman said:


> wheres this place bruv?


Corner of stockfield road tysley way.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

phblade said:


> Hi there Matty,
> 
> if you have any issues in the future with  any uk vehicle  please call the dealer and ask for myself
> 
> ...


Thats the issue, my car is not a U,K car as they never had a U.k 32/33/34 unless converted by middlehurst. 

So with your reply are you suggesting that i will still have issues trying to purchace products from that branch for the 32/33/34 as its a import? 

Im not one to complain normally mate but i was so peed off with the service i got there that i use other nissan dealers now instead. I think Birmingham has the most 32/33/34's than any where else in the U.K and i would say 90% of people have given up on that place due to the way the staff have a major issue with serving basic parts to us. I have heard it all, like we cant serve you as thats a import, there is no data on that car as its a import, you cant give us nissan part numbers here we need a chassis number........ "i give a u.k chassis number as they are the same after all" and 3 hours later i get a price that takes the pee! I ring a different dealer and they sort it out no issues and post to me for a hell of alot less than you chaps! 

Even new nissans (non gtrs) i have purchased from other dealers due to my expearence.(the buissness should of been yours but i went else where, I purchased a few nissan vans last year for instance. 

Will i still have a issue with a import 35 ? Or are your going to be o.k with me dropping a import 35 off for a service/repairs and random parts? 

By the way im not knocking you as a person here. i dont know you and i really hope your not one of the people that have served me in the past. To be honest i have been in the show room and the lads in there are spot on, its just the parts staff. Especially the one with glasses that is always chewing chewing gum! Please tell me thats not you! 

If someone that worked for me was speaking to customers chewing gum he would be looking for a new job!


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey .........hope youve kept raj on from the parts department 

never had any problems ordering parts for r32/r34 through him ,


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

skyjuice said:


> Hey .........hope youve kept raj on from the parts department
> 
> never had any problems ordering parts for r32/r34 through him ,



I think this is the chap that i did manage to get served by. Still seemed very layed back tho, but i had no problems with him. 

Also it seems that you have a poor search system there. You cant search by part numbers? And i think you couldnt search by chassis number for a nissan patrol but needed a chassis number for the skyline? (u.k chassis number at that)


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> I think this is the chap that i did manage to get served by. Still seemed very layed back tho, but i had no problems with him.
> 
> Also it seems that you have a poor search system there. You cant search by part numbers? And i think you couldnt search by chassis number for a nissan patrol but needed a chassis number for the skyline? (u.k chassis number at that)


thats him .(cool dude)

gtr birmingham keep him on the rest of them (parts) are clowns


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Matt stop scaring away the staff there ,I plan on having a meet or two there in the summer


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> Matt stop scaring away the staff there ,I plan on having a meet or two there in the summer


Emil, sorry mate but some of the parts staff there dont deserve to work there. 

If i remember correct i had left there and bumped into you after the one time? I think it was the time i was trying to order a exhaust gasket? (turbo to exhaust) and they could not get one apparantly? but the next dealer i spoke to could. 

If i remember right i even took the the turbos with me and the gaskets, i think i showed you the new turbos when i bumped into you? i also think this is the time they said "thats a import so we cant serve you, we can only supply U.K cars" so i got a U.K VIN number and gave them that and they replied something along the terms " There none standard turbos so we cant get parts for them" even tho i was after standard exhaust gaskets! 

O and this was not Raj or what ever his name it is, this was bubble gum champion serving me.

does that sound correct to you, can you remember ?


----------



## phblade (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi there, thanks again for your comments, No i have never dealt with you as i am new to this dealer, all the service team are new and also we have a new Hi tec/GT-R tec on site, if you need any parts for your vehicle i know that sometimes imports can be an issue but i will try to help if i can. We have a great Nissan parts guy in group so i would use him to source parts if we had a problem. If you want to pop along any time i will try to help if you have an issue, i'm not in parts but i would go the extra mile for any customer. 
Thanks again for your comments.
Howard


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

phblade said:


> Hi there, thanks again for your comments, No i have never dealt with you as i am new to this dealer, all the service team are new and also we have a new Hi tec/GT-R tec on site, if you need any parts for your vehicle i know that sometimes imports can be an issue but i will try to help if i can. We have a great Nissan parts guy in group so i would use him to source parts if we had a problem. If you want to pop along any time i will try to help if you have an issue, i'm not in parts but i would go the extra mile for any customer.
> Thanks again for your comments.
> Howard




Well you sound like a top chap anyway, hope your infulence helps improve the way things was. I will give them 1 last chance when i order some parts in a few weeks.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Just reading this thread and it seems the changes made have clearly made a HUGE difference judging by the award _*Colliers *_received at the weekend. Full details of that, and the other award winners will be posted as soon as I get around to writing up the GTROC Annual Dinner notes and get some photos off Robbie


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> Just reading this thread and it seems the changes made have clearly made a HUGE difference judging by the award _*Colliers *_received at the weekend. Full details of that, and the other award winners will be posted as soon as I get around to writing up the GTROC Annual Dinner notes and get some photos off Robbie


How bored must you have been to "just" to be reading a thread from 9+ months ago? :chuckle:


----------

